# Wombles



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 28, 2013)

Are coming back to the TV screen  Ooohhh goodie says this big kid


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

More of a Clanger fan myself


----------



## pav (Aug 28, 2013)

ooh dear, clangers, wobbles next they will be bringing back the magic roundabout   .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 28, 2013)

pav said:


> ooh dear, clangers, wobbles next they will be bringing back the magic roundabout



I never liked the magic roundabout  loved the wooden tops and Bill and Ben the flower pot men, Hectors house was a favourite to watch with my little brother


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I never liked the magic roundabout  loved the wooden tops and Bill and Ben the flower pot men, Hectors house was a favourite to watch with my little brother



I was always amused by the fact tha Kiki and Madame Zaza were always singing - a frog and a cat, the two creatures renowned for their inability to sing! 

Always found the Flowerpot men a bit scary, didn't like the remake!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 28, 2013)

I watched the Magic Roundabout in French as a child.  We didn't have the Wombles where I come from, so missed out on that one.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 29, 2013)

I get told off for singing the Wombles theme tune when we need to tidy up


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Caroline said:


> I get told off for singing the Wombles theme tune when we need to tidy up



And rightly so!


----------



## Royston46 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Are coming back to the TV screen  Ooohhh goodie says this big kid



Gosh I remember all these programmes the memories come flooding back, i can remember a programme when I was young called the singing ringing tree that use to scare me but had to watch it.

I also remember children of the stones which was also scary as a kid.

Did anyone else remember these ?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> Gosh I remember all these programmes the memories come flooding back, i can remember a programme when I was young called the singing ringing tree that use to scare me but had to watch it.
> 
> I also remember children of the stones which was also scary as a kid.
> 
> Did anyone else remember these ?



I've got the Singing Ringing Tree on video  Yes, it was scary, but compelling!


----------



## Royston46 (Aug 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I've got the Singing Ringing Tree on video  Yes, it was scary, but compelling!



might see if I can get a copy of the singing ringing tree then on DVD, I think is was a foreign made programme from memory.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 29, 2013)

We have Trap Door, The Wombles, Bag Puss, The Clangers and Ivor the Engine...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> might see if I can get a copy of the singing ringing tree then on DVD, I think is was a foreign made programme from memory.



It was part of the 'Tales from Europe' series, it's on amazon


----------



## Royston46 (Aug 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It was part of the 'Tales from Europe' series, it's on amazon



Thanks Alan will have a look on Amazon then.


----------



## Monica (Aug 29, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I watched the Magic Roundabout in French as a child.  We didn't have the Wombles where I come from, so missed out on that one.



Same here LeeLee.

I used to watch the Magic Roundabout and Captain Pugwash in German on a German TV station rather than a Swiss one. We didn't have the Wombles either.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Monica said:


> Same here LeeLee.
> 
> I used to watch the Magic Roundabout and Captain Pugwash in German on a German TV station rather than a Swiss one. We didn't have the Wombles either.



Ah! Pugwash, a favourite - and Noggin the Nog! Such simple animations, it was all in the story and the delivery


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 29, 2013)

Captain pugwash was banned and removed from the screen  I was another one who watched that with little brother.


----------



## Royston46 (Aug 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah! Pugwash, a favourite - and Noggin the Nog! Such simple animations, it was all in the story and the delivery



They don't make em like they used to thats for sure !!!!!

Does anybody remember the tomorrow people , I couldn't wait to get home from school to watch this.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> They don't make em like they used to thats for sure !!!!!
> 
> Does anybody remember the tomorrow people , I couldn't wait to get home from school to watch this.



Yup - they used to 'jaunt'  What about Timeslip?


----------



## Royston46 (Aug 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Yup - they used to 'jaunt'  What about Timeslip?



yes timeslip another great programme


----------



## jalapino (Aug 29, 2013)

I hated the wombles! 

Only because when I was 12 years old I got rushed into hospital and had to have my right testicle removed!

When I came back to school somehow the kids found out, so they all used to call me womble I.e one ball! Gits!


----------



## gabriele (Aug 29, 2013)

jalapino said:


> I hated the wombles!
> 
> Only because when I was 12 years old I got rushed into hospital and had to have my right testicle removed!
> 
> When I came back to school somehow the kids found out, so they all used to call me womble I.e one ball! Gits!



I hope this is a joke !


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 29, 2013)

Loved the Wombles, Pugwash, Magic Roundabout, Bagpuss, the Clangers and Dangermouse. Hated Andy Pandy, Muffin the Mule and the Woodentops (all so condescending), but quite liked Bill and Ben.


----------



## Aoife (Aug 29, 2013)

jalapino said:


> I hated the wombles!
> 
> Only because when I was 12 years old I got rushed into hospital and had to have my right testicle removed!
> 
> When I came back to school somehow the kids found out, so they all used to call me womble I.e one ball! Gits!



A friend of mine has the nickname Orinoco for exactly the same reason!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 29, 2013)

gabriele said:


> I hope this is a joke !



NO!!! not at all I used to come home crying as this went on for the rest of my years at school....kids can be very nasty without actually knowing the impact they make on you


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had teenage mutant ninja turtles as a child but I want the magic roundabout back with Dillion as he should be


----------



## jalapino (Aug 29, 2013)

Aoife said:


> A friend of mine has the nickname Orinoco for exactly the same reason!



Hmmm!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't believe that no-one has mentioned the Herb Garden .... Taragon the Dragon, Parsley the lion, Dill the dog etc.

"I'm Dill the dog!"
"I'm a dog called Dill" .....


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> I can't believe that no-one has mentioned the Herb Garden .... Taragon the Dragon, Parsley the lion, Dill the dog etc.
> 
> "I'm Dill the dog!"
> "I'm a dog called Dill" .....



Good call Andy!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> I can't believe that no-one has mentioned the Herb Garden .... Taragon the Dragon, Parsley the lion, Dill the dog etc.
> 
> "I'm Dill the dog!"
> "I'm a dog called Dill" .....



He he!! when you said herb garden I thought!!! well ermmm!! you get the point lol


----------



## Old Holborn (Aug 30, 2013)

Twizzle, Torchy the Battery Boy, Supercar and Fireball XL5.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Twizzle, Torchy the Battery Boy, Supercar and Fireball XL5.



Remember them all except Twizzle - must have been slightly before my time, or possibly before we got a telly! (Yes, people under 40, there was a time when not everyone had a telly!). Four Feather Falls anyone?


----------



## Old Holborn (Aug 30, 2013)

Northerner said:


> (Yes, people under 40, there was a time when not everyone had a telly!).


 
Our first telly had a 6 inch pink screen with a huge magnifying glass in front of it. I'm sure the lights in the town dimmed when we switched it on.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Our first telly had a 6 inch pink screen with a huge magnifying glass in front of it. I'm sure the lights in the town dimmed when we switched it on.



Hehe! We rented for a long time when I was little, and I remember the frequent visits from the DER man, coming to change a valve


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2013)

When the valves went faulty on ours my dad put the blame on the cowboys. He said the back of the set got blocked up by all the dead Indians and the blood rusted the connections! *?*

The sad thing is, when I was four, I believed him.


----------



## gabriele (Aug 30, 2013)

When I was a child we had a TV set but I watched TV only once , and that was  " the Moonlanding " . I think that was 1969 ?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2013)

gabriele said:


> When I was a child we had a TV set but I watched TV only once , and that was  " the Moonlanding " . I think that was 1969 ?



It was indeed! My Mum let me stay up to watch it because she knew how momentous an event it was  I also remember being allowed to stay up late to watch 'Topo Giggio' - anyone remember him?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2013)

gabriele said:


> When I was a child we had a TV set but I watched TV only once , and that was  " the Moonlanding " . I think that was 1969 ?



I was 12 then, and so excited, we all were I think. It seemed such a momentous occasion and had us on the edge of our seats. Isn't it a pity that the whole space program seems to have stalled? Back then, I really thought we'd be out exploring the universe by now, but definitely not in a red shirt.


----------



## FM001 (Aug 30, 2013)

Never works second time around, different generation of kids who won't appreciate the simplicity  of the Wombles.


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Yay I had mr oronocco as a bigggg teddy u pressed his hand and he spoke lol....


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2013)

I had a Womble toy too (Great Uncle Bulgaria), a lady around here made them to sell at the Black Isle Show and I couldn't resist him. I was all of 25 at the time.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I had a Womble toy too (Great Uncle Bulgaria), a lady around here made them to sell at the Black Isle Show and I couldn't resist him. I was all of 25 at the time.



My ex made me an Orinoco when I was about 17, it was very good!  I also got a Fozzie Bear around the same time


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 31, 2013)

I can remember Mum making a womble burrow and a set of wombles in cake form for my younger brothers Birthday cake  It was so nice he didn't want to eat it.


----------



## Aoife (Aug 31, 2013)

Northerner said:


> My ex made me an Orinoco when I was about 17, it was very good!



I had a Madame Cholet womble when I was little made out of a teasel


----------

